# Growing tropical fruit in a greenhouse, zone 5



## Betho (Dec 27, 2006)

Does anyone do this? I mean, anyone who lives up north  Been talking to my mom about this... Been thinking/looking into easing into the 100 mile diet. We've also been thinking about starting a 100-mile market where we could open a couple days a week and sell products that were produced & grown within 100 miles. This wouldn't be for several years, though.

We were talking about the things we would miss and stuff like bananas, coffee, chocolate, citrus fruits, etc. came up. It'll be in NE wa, zone 5 so none of those things are things we could grow.

However, if we had a large enough greenhouse we might be able to do some dwarf citrus trees and I know I could grow coffee plants (Don't know how to get them to produce but I suppose I could learn that). Chocolate might be an issue because making good chocolate would require equipment that would be beyond what we could feasibly do but I'm just wondering, I guess, if anyone does this? Would it work to grow things like bananas, lemons, coffee, etc. in a greenhouse? I imagine it would need to be heated... the winters aren't super duper cold but way too cold for tropical plants in an unheated greenhouse. I'm thinking something solar. Thoughts?


----------



## james dilley (Mar 21, 2004)

Over near Akron Ohio, Coventry Township. There Vo-ag class had Citrus in the green house at school. Thats why I like living here in zone 10. We have bannas (blech) and GOOD Citrus trees year round. I Am thinking of Coffe trees too. But it would take 20 acres to justify raising them as each tree only puts out 2 pounds on the avg. per year.Its grown just A hundred miles south of me in OLD Mexico..


----------



## Jenn (Nov 9, 2004)

James what variety bananas do you grow, and do theyfruit often, and blech? they taste bad or what? Trying to pick sorts for my area zone 8b...


----------



## james dilley (Mar 21, 2004)

Blech= I hate them, They are edible thats All I know, Plus theres Plantains too. You know the cooking type you fry instead of Potatoes. I had some but the trees were cut down by Accident. I'll wait till fall and get more along with the NEW citrus trees I want!! The trees grow to about 20' and produce long hands of Bannannas. Like I said I hate them but other folks I know like them .Plus the county TAX law reads you get A Ag deferment if you have Banna trees and Goats.


----------



## Jennifer L. (May 10, 2002)

Betho, all I know is a florist in the city near me had (they went out of business) a huge lemon tree growing in their greenhouse that fruited all the time. Can't think of the name of it, but it was a variety I'd heard of before. Pondersosa, maybe? Anyway, the fruits were huge. It was right next to their lobby area and you could see it when you walked in.

Jennifer


----------



## YounGrey (Jun 7, 2007)

Keep us updated Betho


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

Betho,

We've considered this too... only thing I'm not sure of, is what about pollination requirements? I don't know how citrus trees etc. get pollinated. Would you need bees in your greenhouse to do this?


----------



## james dilley (Mar 21, 2004)

I do know about Citrus having tended orchards for A few years, They DO NOT require bees. But will bear more fruit if Pollinated. P S any fruit left on the tree, after season will regreen, Its still ripe but green again..


----------



## Dirtslinger (Feb 10, 2007)

Forget coffee, 14 coffee trees are required to support a consumer who drinks just 1 cup a day. Good reason to support fair trade/organic coffee companies- direct results.


----------



## Ed in S. AL (Jun 5, 2002)

Jenn said:


> James what variety bananas do you grow, and do they fruit often, and blech? they taste bad or what? Trying to pick sorts for my area zone 8b...


Jenn I am on the Gulf Coast, and I am growing the Ice Cream and Red Dwarfs. Both have done very good for me. From 8 inch plants, took them about 20 months to start making fruit. They both grow great tasting bananas. Wife and girls like the Ice Creams the best, But i would rather have the Reds. I just ordered 2 more Red Dwarfs tonight, along with 3 more Kiwi vines.


----------



## Jennifer Brewer (Aug 3, 2005)

My DH and I are in the process of building a (very) small greenhouse. I was wondering about citrus trees too! I have heard that you can grow lemon trees as house plants, so would they be better off inside? My green house will just be 8x9 ish and only about 10 foot tall in the center. Any ideas? We've put a floor on it, and are going to tile it with slate, so I won't be planting straight into the ground.


----------

